
OmniSocial: a Rails 3 Engine for Twitter and Facebook Logins - duck
http://icelab.com.au/articles/welcome-to-the-omnisocial/
======
bcrescimanno
FTA: "If there’s one thing I’ve learnt over the last three Rails Rumbles, it’s
that if you ask a user to create an account on your web application, then you
may as well be asking them to leave."

Requiring users to sign in through a 3rd party site rather than offering them
the chance to sign in directly provides the same, "you may leave," suggestion
to a whole different class of users.

I know that without the capability to manage authentication with my own app as
well as the hookup to the 3rd parties, it's a non-starter for me. I realize,
of course, that other projects may not have this restriction. Very cool that
you guys are putting this out there; I'm sure there are a ton of new Rails
developers who will love this super simple integration.

------
boundlessdreamz
I will stick with OmniAuth as I want to use one of the existing auth libraries
(devise/authlogic). I don't think integrating OmniAuth is difficult enough to
warrant another gem.

With devise,you get so much more functionality and also allow you to offer a
native login/password if you so desire.

~~~
cullenking
Ugh, I just tried devise and tossed it out within an hour. Way too much
automagic, way too difficult to use it in any way but their scaffold. Still
looking for a clean way to do facebook/twitter stuff however, so I'll checkout
omnisocial and omniauth.

~~~
dmix
There's no need to use a complex plugin to provide logins with
Facebook/Twitter.

Use the oauth2 gem and write it by hand. My FacebookAuth controller is only 20
lines of code and it works perfectly.

I've set up fb/twitter logins in 4 different apps and have tried all the
gems/plugins.

~~~
cullenking
Thanks for the tip :)

------
eob
I was just checking out their other site, decafsucks.com. They have a pretty
slick "scroll to the bottom to auto-load more content" feature like Slashdot.

What's cool is that everything (tabs, ajax paging) is done via the anchor in
the URL, for example #list=highest&page=3.

Does anyone know of a jQuery or Rails plugin that automates this task? Seems
like a fairly generalizable thing to implement once and just reuse.

